# Trunk Light ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Silly question, My trunk light does not come on am I missing something I have looked for a switch found nothing. I guess the bulb is burnt out but I am thinking already.... Any Ideas ?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Mine has a mind of it's own, sometimes it comes on, sometimes it doesn't.
Haven't had a chance to check it out.
:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just tap the white peg that turns it off. Sometimes it gets stuck.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

White Peg ? where the latch is at...


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

It's on the trunk. When you lift the trunk up, it's kinda in the middle of the trunk. It's a little white or tan peg about a inch long. Kind of hard to put it in writing.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

on many gtos you have to manually stimulate the button by the boot to make it work.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Tom said:


> manually stimulate.



hehehe, he said manually stimulate, hehehe


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I had a similar problem with mine, I pulled the light cover off and found that the bulb was not all the way in the sockets. if you have a similar problem, be carefull puting it back in its a little tight and you may ground it out and blow a fuse, but should be a quick fix.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

gameover said:


> Mine has a mind of it's own, sometimes it comes on, sometimes it doesn't.
> Haven't had a chance to check it out.
> :cheers



Lol. I was gonna post the same thing.

I'll check the peg-- thx.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok checked the peg and its screwed up you have to jiggle it and then the light comes on. I figured after a couple jiggles it should work but after closing the trunk same thing seems to be a faulty switch. This sucks if I have to take it in just for this I got a $30k car with 400 horses under the hood barely 200 miles but no trunk light. :lol:


----------



## 2much (Jan 22, 2006)

The trunk light switch had to be replaced on my 05. So far the only problem with the car. 

I have only recently joined this list. It has been interesting reading about experiences of fellow GTO owners. I've had mine since June of last year.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

speaking of that end of the car, has anyone had any problems with the paint on their spoiler. Only part put on in the US and I have what look like water spots on the paint under the clear coat. Dont have them anywhere else on the car


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Braman...the paint issue has been discussed several times on the forum. Try entering "Paint Question" or "Paint problems" in the forum search and you will find those threads. Basically, it is an issue with moisture under the paint. A heat gun appears to be the generally accepted answer.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I found that my switch was not "pulling out" far enough. Like there's an obstruction inside the sleeve the post comes out of. When I just pull on the post, I can feel it pop past the obstruction and the light comes on.

I've got a short list; rattle in door, now trunk light I'm making up to go to the dealer. I just can't bring myself to let them tear parts of it down yet, so unless it's something major, I'm waiting till it gets nearly a year old.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> Ok checked the peg and its screwed up you have to jiggle it and then the light comes on. I figured after a couple jiggles it should work but after closing the trunk same thing seems to be a faulty switch. This sucks if I have to take it in just for this I got a $30k car with 400 horses under the hood barely 200 miles but no trunk light. :lol:


That's what your dealer is for.........

JET


----------

